# Beethoven 7th vs Dvorak requiem



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

This weekend they are doing Beethoven 7th at Tanglewood but down the road in Sheffield they are doing the rarely performed Dvorak Requiem. Never heard it live before. I get to hear Beethoven 7th all the time. What would you do?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tosh a coin and let faith decide .:devil:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I suppose Dvorak since you are much more likely to have opportunity to see the Beethoven symphony at another time.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

One can never hear the 7th too often.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> One can never hear the 7th too often.


Although Florestan is right, the changes are bigger seeing Beethoven then Dvorak .


----------

